# pics of decoy spreads and results



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

when you guys are out this spring you should take pics of your deke spreads!!! i dont know why but i lvoe looking at other peoples spreads and hearing how it worked out. anyone agree?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We could manage to do that. :wink:


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

i agree with goose...that would be awesome if yall could post pics of the spread up! THANKS


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We will, oh yes, we will. :beer:


----------



## goose133 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## goose133 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nicely done. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hell YEAH!!!! Sweet pics. :wink: :beer:


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

Here ya' go........straight from Missouri!



















Now that was fun!!!!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Holy ****!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great set up looked great and the result was great too


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Holy sh$t! Keep up the good work. It looks like canada to me.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

Nope - not Canada - photos taken in central Missouri on Feb. 28th of this year - 104 birds in the decoys - SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Those last two pics of the pond setup goose posted is actually my spread from this last weekend. :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sweet!!!! :beer:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I know it wasnt canada i was just saying that the pictures look like ones ive seen from guys who went to canada in the fall. But anyway nice pics


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice work boys!! You guys are killing me! I can't take this waiting anymore!!!!!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

MORE MORE!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

FWF and Goose133,

Nice pictures! How many decoys were you setting out?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey goose133,

Thanks for stealing our pics from the Nebraska Game and Parks website. I think its illegal to take someone elses pics without their permission. I dont really care but man some people would sue you for that.

Those other pics are JD's and Scott Sharp's.

JD thats one nice setup of northwinds. That what Im shooting for in the next couple years. Im sick of rags. RAGS SUCK!

:beer:


----------



## colterbarnes (Mar 10, 2004)

I know that I am an idiot but I saw some photos of what looked like Texas Rags, but they were "inflated" or "filled" with something. Curious as to how they got them to look that way or if they are even Texas Rags. The rags I have are a flat piece of plastic. Appreciate a reply.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

oh yea,

we had 1070 dekes setup. Windsocks, rags, shells, fullbodies, silos, and magnets.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

We had 1200 decoys in our set up - a combination of texas rags, northwinds & shells. Get ready boys cause they are coming your way. Wish I was out there this morning because I saw flight after flight of birds heading north on my way to work today!!!!!! :x :x

colterbarnes - take them rags and stick them into the ground on a 45 degree angle facing into the wind. They are inflated by the wind - usually takes a 10 mile per hour wind or better. Make sure to use the 45 degree angle to get the rear end up off the ground so that it looks like waddling geese out feeding when they are inflated. I know it's a pain to to reposition all them rags when the wind shifts on you but in order to get a realistic look you have to have them up off the groud and into the wind.


----------



## goose133 (Feb 25, 2004)

the pics I posted were from some of the guys on the nebraksa forum. Sorry J.D I did not think you would mine sharing.

goose


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

technical difficulties!!!!!


----------



## colterbarnes (Mar 10, 2004)

I appreciate the response. Was wondering now if those were windsock Texas Rags or just the Regular Rags. They sell both on Cabelas and I am in the process of ordering some. Love the looks of those photos of you'alls spreads.


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

Just can't seem to get'em to post - all I get is a bunch of red X's


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the rags look like hell. They look like a bunch od ballons out in the field. That my .02


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Wish those birds where here in sask all ready..


----------

